# To bill a Pyloroplasty or not to bill.....



## crhunt78 (Jul 11, 2013)

Can anyone tell me, if a pyloroplasty is done in conjunction with a partial esophagectomy and we bill CPT code 43117, should the pyloroplasty be reported separately?  The description of CPT code 43117 states, "_partial esophagectomy, distal two-thirds, with thoracotomy and separate abdominal incision, with or without proximal gastrectomy; with thoracic esophagogastrostomy, *with or without pyloroplasty*_."

I am also wondering the same about CPT code 43107, it also states, "with or without pyloroplasty."


----------



## Kisalyn (Jul 15, 2013)

It means you bill the CPT regardless of whether a pyloroplasty was performed. The pyloroplasty, if performed, is included in the CPT.


----------

